# Tires



## bubstam (Mar 9, 2004)

Okay, now that I have read all the posts on the Nanco tires







, it sounds like everyone is saying to get the tires replaced on the Outbacks.







We have a 2005 27RSDS but when I put it away last fall the tires looked good.







Haven't got it out yet this year but it sounds like I will probably find issues. Any advise?


----------



## HodgePodge (Apr 29, 2005)

bubstam said:


> Okay, now that I have read all the posts on the Nanco tires
> 
> 
> 
> ...


We have a 2005 that had the Nanco tires replaced in the spring of 2006. I haven't taken the covers off the tires yet this spring so we will see how the replacement tires have held up. Hopefully tire replacement isn't an annual ritual.

Regards,
Rob


----------



## FraTra (Aug 21, 2006)

I have Duros on mine, does anyone know anything about them?

Every forum I have been on there are lots of threads about TT tires. I found very bad experiences with every brand you can think of so I decided to just go with what I have until I see them needing replaced, and then I wont know what to get because they are all bad.


----------



## redmonaz (Jul 24, 2006)

I just put 4 Marathons on our 2003 26RS. We made one trip about 300 miles total. So far I'm pleased. The total cost was $400 at discount tire.


----------



## wolfwood (Sep 19, 2005)

bubstam said:


> Okay, now that I have read all the posts on the Nanco tires
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Hi. Can you get to your trailer to get the info off your tires? As the original poster of the Safety warning on the NANCOs, I can tell you that what I found after not even driving it (it was delivered to our home and didn't even have a hitch yet) was extremely disturbing. Check out the photos in Wolfwood's gallery and you'll see what they looked like. That said, many folks had no exterior sign of a problem but based on the data collected, the tires were replaced (don't forget the spare too). NANCO's position was that there was a bad batch of rubber produced that year. If you've got a 2005 with NANCOs, I wouldn't hesitate to call and, if eligible, have them replaced. fyi, to my knowledge, no one has been sent more NANCOs to replace the bad ones.

Good luck! Feel free to PM me if you have any questions.


----------



## HootBob (Apr 26, 2004)

FraTra said:


> I have Duros on mine, does anyone know anything about them?
> 
> Every forum I have been on there are lots of threads about TT tires. I found very bad experiences with every brand you can think of so I decided to just go with what I have until I see them needing replaced, and then I wont know what to get because they are all bad.


We have duros on ours for almost 2 years without any problems so far

Don


----------



## HodgePodge (Apr 29, 2005)

".... fyi, to my knowledge, no one has been sent more NANCOs to replace the bad ones....."

We were actually sent new Nanco's to replace the old Nanco's that were part of the "bad batch" of '05 tires. There were only two tires that were showing slight signs of rot, but Tireco sent out 5 new Nanco tires to replace the old ones.


----------



## wolfwood (Sep 19, 2005)

HodgePodge said:


> ".... fyi, to my knowledge, no one has been sent more NANCOs to replace the bad ones....."
> 
> We were actually sent new Nanco's to replace the old Nanco's that were part of the "bad batch" of '05 tires. There were only two tires that were showing slight signs of rot, but Tireco sent out 5 new Nanco tires to replace the old ones.


OK...well...now I know that !....thanks! And how are the replacements holding up?


----------



## HodgePodge (Apr 29, 2005)

And how are the replacements holding up?

So far so good but it has only been 1 year on the new tires. The old ones lasted about 18 months. It is something to keep an eye on for sure.


----------



## Crismon4 (Jan 25, 2005)

for what its worth....we were sent replacement Nanco's after blowing a tire in Yellowstone last summer.....we sold them to Les Schwab when we bought larger (i.e. heavier duty) tires this fall. Unfortunately, inexpensive tires aren't unique to Keystone as I've read similar threads on other owner group forums.....good luck!


----------



## Sluggo54 (Jun 15, 2005)

Our fiver came with GY Marathons. It is a 2005 model - I found serious problems with two of the tires on 3/21. One had a serious sidewall bulge, and the rubber over it was cracked and so soft I could dig channels in it with my nails. The other on the same side had splits, open 1/8 inch or more, from wheel to tread. I changed the worst one, putting the spare down, then crept to Discount Tire in Corpus Christi. I put on four LT Kumho Road Venture HT, 235/85 QR16, to replace the Marathon ST 235/80/R16D. They have a much stiffer sidewall; I would swear I can feel the difference in "wiggle", and it is less with these new tires.

I checked the build date on the Marathons - it was 4002, or the 40th week of 2002, on our 2005 trailer! Moral - check the age of the tires on anything you buy, and don't accept old tires.

BTW, this isn't our first experience with Kumho's. I replaced the Michelins on PK's car with Ecsta 714's, and found them quieter and with more wet and snow traction.

Sluggo


----------



## Scoutr2 (Aug 21, 2006)

HootBob said:


> I have Duros on mine, does anyone know anything about them?
> 
> Every forum I have been on there are lots of threads about TT tires. I found very bad experiences with every brand you can think of so I decided to just go with what I have until I see them needing replaced, and then I wont know what to get because they are all bad.


We have duros on ours for almost 2 years without any problems so far

Don
[/quote]

We had Duros on our Coleman Pop-up (made by Fleetwood). They were 13" Load Range D tires and they lasted five seasons until I replaced them due to weather cracks on the sidewalls. We put approximately 20,000 miles on them and the tread was still in great shape. The loaded pop-up weighed in at about 3100 lbs. The tires were rated at 1650 lbs. each, so I'd say they held up pretty well. I ordered another pair directly from the manufacturer (in Ohio) as replacements (Fleetwood will only sell tire and rim for replacement - duh







).

Duro shipped them to my door for about $45.00 per tire. Larger tires and approximately four years later, the price will probably be more than that. But it's a small price to pay for safety and peace of mind.

Our 2007 29BHS came with 14" Duros and I don't worry too much about them, considering my past experience. I just make sure that they are inflated to the max. pressure on the sidewall and I watch the sidewalls for any problems.

I'd recommend Duros to anybody!

Mike


----------



## huntr70 (Jul 8, 2005)

wolfwood said:


> fyi, to my knowledge, no one has been sent more NANCOs to replace the bad ones.


I got more Nancos sent to replace the bad ones......with that said, I have over a year on the "new" ones and no issues so far. They are a different batch number.

Steve


----------



## NJMikeC (Mar 29, 2006)

Tires, tires, tires

Here is the bottom line as I have been working on this for weeks. You have maybe 3 choices unless you have a larger trailer and want to go 16" rims. The 16" upgrade maybe the best long term solution for the 5'ers or larger trailers if you have the coin laying around. At this time I do not!

The choices are: 1) No name Chinese brands of various name and vintage, (Duro, Nanco, Ultra, Carlisle, etc). 2) Goodyear Marathons maybe made in China, maybe made 4 years ago and of somewhat dubious reputation or 3) Maxxis tires. Of the 3 choices I have heard the least amount of complaints about Maxxis.

Think I'll give the later a go and see if I get lucky and it isn't like I have a choice in the matter. Instead of doing a bunch of internet research I just should have flipped a quarter!

Mike C


----------



## LarryTheOutback (Jun 15, 2005)

NJMikeC said:


> Goodyear Marathons maybe made in China, maybe made 4 years ago.


The Marathons I bought in 2006 were manufactured on 2006. I suppose it's possible that some dealer somewhere has old Marathons sitting out in the back, but let's be careful not to generalize one experience. Most of us with Marathons seem to be very happy.

Ed


----------



## tdvffjohn (Mar 10, 2005)

Actually if you research any brand, all you find are the problems. One of the larger dealers by me told me that a plant in China makes about 12 different brands so who knows. I just put the only brand he carries and knew of no returns, on my fiver. The brand is Westlake tires and I put radials on. The Duros are going on my car trailer. Time will tell

John


----------



## RizFam (Feb 25, 2006)

Because of Wolfie's Tire Thread we had Duros replaced on our new Outback prior to delivery. On our very first Long trip we had a blow out.







My DH just purchased 6 radials, (2 spares) & is going to have them put on the OB this Sat. Hope this will be the fix to finally ease his tire stress level.


----------



## Pakeboy2 (Aug 13, 2005)

A month ago we discovered that all 5 of our tires were in the "bad" batch. We called Nanco and they shipped us 5 new Nanco's. Swapped them out 2 weeks ago and UPS just picked them up yesterday.


----------



## map guy (Jan 11, 2007)

NANCO or its' parent has many brands in the marketplace. If you want to check on the actual manufacturer/factory the tire was produced in check the #2 post in the this thread

Map Guy


----------

